# Russians claim moon



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Russia has staked out plans to recapture its Soviet-era space-race glory and start mining the Moon for a promising energy resource that scientists say could meet the Earth's power needs for more than a thousand years. 

Nikolai Sevastyanov, head of Russia's giant Energia Space Corporation, has unveiled plans to build a permanent base on the Moon within a decade and to start mining the planet for helium 3, a sought-after isotope, by 2020.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I hope it pans out better than the Alaskan trade. We all know what happened with that.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

What about me? I thought I owned the moon? WTF Russia!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Whoops. Didn't I tell you, I sold them a Time Satellite? 
So, no, you no longer own the moon. :ninja:


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

How much did u get for it?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Damn, I knew I shouldn't have leaked the secret info on my time satellites to you, you scoundrel!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I actually got 50 billion rubles. Unfortunately that equals about 2 pesos, these days.

Now you see there is nothing you posses that I can not take.:ninja:


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

My family has had a house on the moon for generations. We staked that claim years ago. Pink Floyd even dedicated an album to it and everything. They would stop by every time they dropped in.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

HibLaGrande said:


> My family has had a house on the moon for generations. We staked that claim years ago. Pink Floyd even dedicated an album to it and everything. They would stop by every time they dropped in.


That..explains...alot.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

To quote Avi from *Snatch,* "Sneaky ****ing Russians!"


----------

